# bulkhead Catfish with my boys



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

After 2 dry runs a few weeks ago, we finally got on them Friday. Shad were thick on the bulkheads and so were the catfish. Ended up with 38 catfish and 2 Drum. Only had 1 throw back catfish. Most of the blues were on the small side, 15" to 17", but we did have a few 4-5 Pounders and one 13 pounder. This was mid lake area.


----------



## Gator gazer (Apr 4, 2014)

Good report wish I could find them


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You can spread some range cubes or soured milo along a100 yard run along the bulkheads to get them active on those slower days.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

couldn't get pics to load earlier, so here ya go


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what it's all about. Good job.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome pics and thanks for posting.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

wtg


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Outstanding. Good job!


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm headed to 190 in a few hours...hope I have as good of luck as you all did


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Them boys did some catching ..Nice looking young men..Anyone ever mention the boy on right second pic... looks like a young Raymond the comedian frm TV


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats awesome putting them boys on em.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

They are all in the good eating range , nice haul


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

That boy on the left a little young to be chewing tobacco, isn't he? Looks like he has a chaw in his right cheek.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

bearintex said:


> That boy on the left a little young to be chewing tobacco, isn't he? Looks like he has a chaw in his right cheek.


HAHA

Thats what I thought as well!!

Thinking about giving the bulkheads a go friday...


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

That's funny. It would not be uncommon for a 9 year old from Thicket to be chewing tobacco, but not this little fella. Maybe a mouth full of shad from the fishing trip though


----------

